# So what are they worth????



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

What are you guys getting for you coyotes and fox, and where are you getting that price for them? Its nice to keep tabs on that so one knows that he is not getting screwed.
:beer:


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

I got $15 for a coyote and $15 for a fox around christmas out in Dickinson. Both were average sized animals with average pelt damage.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

One of the furbuyers i deal with told me 15 on the round for eastern montana and 25 fully put up. I think i will be storing some fur this year!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

what do you consider a good price Brad? Do you keep them in a freezer over the summer?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, i've been getting $20 in Dickinson. Just took some in to Dix last tuesday. Yotebuster, do you hunt around Dix much?


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

dustin, yea i do. i live in GF now and go to school at und, but up until this year i lived in dickinson and hunted around there all the time. who do u sell to in dickinson? I sell to Keith Zastipul, he told me he was givin 15 for an average coyote over christmas time, but would give 20 for a real good one. Where around dickinson do u hunt?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

yotebuster, our farm is 28 miles NW of Dickinson. I go to ndsu right now. I mostly hunt around our farm. Is Keith Zastipul related to Ben Zastipul (who also used to buy furs?) thanks


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

yotebuster, i forgot to tell you that i sell to H&R furs ( I think they are called H&R) He usually pics furs up at andrus outdoors like twice a month. He puts an ad in the Advertiser the week before he comes. I also got 10 bucks for a **** but i dont really know if thats good or not. By the way, what is your name if you dont mind tell'n. 
Dustin


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

dustin, i think H&R furs is outta Rhame. i kno there are some buyers that usually come up to dix bout once every 2 weeks. ive also heard they give about the best price of anybody. i just sell to keith cause he lives on the south side of dix, gives plenty fair prices, and is easiest for me usually. im not sure if he is related to ben or not. 10 bucks for a **** is pretty decent, for ***** it all depends on the size and how they were killed. so u must be huntin mostly breaks up there then huh? LOTS of yotes up in that area from what ive hunted. Have you done much huntin down around Fargo there? By the way, my name is jason franzen, [email protected], give me an e-mail. we should get together and try to kill some yotes on this side of the state sometime. from what ive hunted over here, we are kinda spoiled with coyote #s out west there. But its definitly worth a try. Thanks!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

So if i'm lucky i'll get $20 for my yote?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

You should be able to get $20 pretty easily now if it has a nice prime fur and is not shot up bad. However, I did hear some guys saying that they were getting around $45-50 last year for already put up furs around the south of Bismarck area by the SD border. It pretty much depends on where and who you are selling to and how much they are trying to profit on buying them. Dustin


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

where have you been hunting your dogs at this winter papapete? just curious cuz i have been hunting around mayville, buxton, finley, and hillsboro and every coyote i've seen has been healthy, but i talked to a guy that has shot quite a few already and he said most have been sick with mange. i havn't seen any of that. have you?...or any of you guys hunting out west or anywhere else? feed me back.

kase :sniper:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

No mange out west yet that ive seen!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

what caliber and what kind of load are you shooting at your yotes Dustin S.? i'm shooting my 22-250 with a 50 grain hornady V-max and i shot a pretty nice sized dog a couple weeks ago at 160 yards. tore her up pretty good when it exited. should i knock down the bullet weight?

kase


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, I am also shooting a 22-250. I am shooting reloads of nosler 50g. ballistic tips. They do pretty good in my opinion; however, I do hunt mostly open country (fields/pasture) so a lot of my shots are taken around 200-400 yds. I havent had any problems with the bullets causing an exit hole as most do not even exit at those distances. Depending on the distance of your shots, I wouldnt really go any lighter than 50g. as 40g. do start to have wind issues and further distances. But if you generally shoot around 100-150 yds. 40g. Ballistic tips or 45g. would also work. If your shots are generally around 100 yards most any bullets will likely exit, its just a matter of trial to see which do less damage and personal preference. Hope you get some more yotes! Dustin


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Kase, I use to shoot 55 V-MAX out of my 22-250 at 3600 fps, and had the same problem you had. A coyote out to 200 yards had a pop can size exit hole. I recently had a bad grouping problem with those bullets, cause unknown. I reload for accuracy and speed, and they would group under a 1 in. but lately im lucky if i can get a 4-6 in group. I missed alot of yote this winter before I took the gun over the hill to see what was happening. I switch to 55 gr nossler balistic tips but could only crank out about 3300 fps. This summer Im going to do some more experimenting. I haven't had a decent standing shot within 400 yards to try these new loads out on a yote. most of my shots are like you say 300 to 500 yard running shots. I keep shooting behind em every time. :sniper:


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have killed two with mange, and saw a really bad one during muzzleloader season he got away. looked like he was on his last two weeks, two weeks ago. neighbor said he saw one in their hay yard that had mange. this is around garrison nd uke:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Kase,
I haven't been out too much this year. I've been around the same area as you. I called one in to about 50 yards last weekend. That was a blast. Give me a call sometime, we should head out togather.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Papapete, and kase, aka "Derek" and "kasey" you shot your coyotes in pretty much the same spot, now there are no more coyotes over there. Time for a new spot


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't thinks so Brett. There is more to get. :fiddle:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There are plenty of more dogs around bretts, kase, and papa. You just need the right location and the right call. I think I found my poison for the pups. It takes some practice, but brings them in nice and close. Papa can verify that.[/b]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Geez, sounds like somebody is pretty confident about their call. Papapete and Fall Guy must have a few tricks up their sleeves, uke:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

coyote22250
i have never had any accuracy issues with hornady ammunition. they have worked great for me. i can usually get 3/4" to 1" groups at 100 yards off my bipod, and slightly larger groups at 200 on calm days. maybe your barrel needs to be replaced, or maybe those rounds just dont agree with your rifle. hope you find what you're looking for.

kase


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Those rounds worked great before like you said 1/2in to 1 in groups at a hundred. then they quit working so good. so i thought it was the barrel and tradded the wetherby in for brand new winchester and the same thing. I wonder if i got a bad box because there are wieght differences for one lead to the next.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

ive see a fair amount of mange this year already(south of richardton). i also know it hit pretty bad east of new england the last few years but seems to be quite a bit better now. other than that ive heard of a few cases in other areas out west there but nothin as bad as these have been.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Dustin and yotebuster

i live in mayville and love to kill yotes. its right between GF and fargo. if you guys are gonna hunt around here let me know. i could show you guys some spots where i've seen dogs or cut tracks. i know shooter and bretts would be up for it too. then next time we are out west pheasant hunting, you guys could show us some hot spots. we usually go out there 2 or 3 times a year, but we never coyote hunt...just pheasants. i always have my 22-250 right next to me though just in case 
feed me back...we'll hammer em

kase


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

kase, id definitly be game for that. give me an e-mail next time your goin out or somethin ([email protected]). i cant go in the next two weeks but im open pretty much any weekends after that. :sniper:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Kase, same here. Id be up for that also as i would really like to get out shoot'n on this side of the state. All our snow melted out west so its going to get pretty slow again. Give me an email sometime ([email protected]) Later!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

sounds good fellas. i saw 2 fox last night and then again this morning in the same spot. they looked hungry for some hot lead i have been talking to some local farmers that have been hearing howls too. have permission to hunt it all! i'll let you guys know.

kase


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

that sounds pretty good. I am looking forward to shooting some fox up here on the eastern side of the state. I rarely get to see fox out west!Are there good numbers of fox out here?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

the fox numbers jump back and forth from year to year. from what i am told...like 10 years ago the fox were plentiful. guaranteed at least one every time you went out. a few years back mange got really bad and wiped out most of them. they are making a comeback now, but so are the coyotes and the yotes are killing the fox off. up until last year and the year before, it was really rare to even see a coyote around here, from my experience anyways. now you seem to see more every year. i would have to say though that this is a pretty good year for fox. i've seen quite a few already and havn't really been looking for them that much...mainly been hunting yotes. this summer i found a few dens while i was scouting for deer and all of the dens had mama close and a multiple pups in them. definitely a good sign. i'll keep you updated on my findings.

kase


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

sounds good kase! dustin and kase, does either one of u happen to do any ice fishing?? let me kno, im headin out this weekend.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i do ice fish...but not as much as i hunt. i would go with ya but we've got a hunt planned for sunday. maybe next time though. good luck!

kase


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

same here kase. you didnt miss much.....it was pretty slow on sat. that was the only day i fished. i dont kno devils lake harldy at all so who knows if how i did reflected how other people were doin. howd you guys do huntin?? :sniper:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i heard the fishing at devils lake hasn't been too hot lately...so don't feel bad. hunting was pretty bad too. we hunted hard, but it was pretty windy and pretty warm. saw 2 yotes all day and they were both while we were driving to our next spot. we saw them both within about 10 minutes, no more than a mile from each other. saw lots of tracks too but didn't call any in. kindof frustrating when you only see then from the road and not from the field. hopefully this weekend is much better. did you do any hunting on sunday??
feed me back yotebuster

kase


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

kase, no i didnt. the reason i didnt fish sunday was cause i had a PRACS study. the last time i was out was on the night of the last full moon. it was pretty good conditions, but i couldnt get one to answer to save my life. i was strictly howlin and tryin to get responses, but i didnt hear a one. oh well...but ill talk to ya later! :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Is anybody getting $20 or more for their yotes? If so let me know.
:bartime:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Pete, $15 is as good as I've heard anyone getting this year, prices took big [email protected]# after last year. I got $40 for whole one last year. I'm hangin onto mine this year.


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

There was a bounty on them in southern North Dakota.
You would get 25$ for one and my freind said that all the do is cut the foot off of it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

U make me sick,

What the hell are you doing on a hunting website? Somebody please do us all a big favor and block her access.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

guys lets just not give her the satisfaction of jumping on her back. I see someone else already deleted her post and i deleted a few of people (although i think they were right) jumping all over her for what she added. 
The best we can do is keep are mouths shut and let it by or were just fueling the fire.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

anybody have any new prices on your fur?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

BTT


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i get about $40 for yotes with hole as big as my fist in them


----------



## Chaser10 (Jan 13, 2006)

believe $25 was the top for yotes being being paid by Henson in Minot


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

are these prices put up or on the round?


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I sold 14 on Tuesday and got 25.00 each for 9 of them and 20.00 for the other 5 each.All were whole and not shoot up.

Thats selling to the fur buyer out of Englevale.

When they go below 15.00 I'm going to quit for the yr.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

1lessdog do you know the name of the buyer in Englevale? I am looking to sell a couple of dogs I got. Thanks for any information.


----------

